# Cutthroat Audio *Sponsor*



## Alex

​
Cutthroat Audio is a Northwest US-based builder of high-quality musical instrument cables. We offer a coherent product line in easy-to-understand categories. Our Professional and Studio Grade instrument, speaker and patch cables are made using the highest quality components, while delivering outstanding value for your gear dollar. 

Cutthroat Audio's cables are currently available through its retail website as well as Reverb.com. And coming soon to selected brick-and-mortar and online dealers. Cutthroat Audio also produces custom order cables as well as private label cables for OEM's.

Please drop us a line at info@cutthroataudio.com or stop by at www.cutthroataudio.com for more information.

CutthroatAudio.com​


----------



## JAC

Will keep an eye out for. Muchas gracias jefe!


----------

